# You can no longer access the CD/DVD drive or Code 31 or Code 37



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you can not see your CD/DVD drive in My Computer but BIOS setup can still see it (or you can still boot using a bootable CD), use the *Microsoft Fix it* tool or follow the instructions on the links below to recover:


*For XP or Vista*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

Direct download link to the *Microsoft Fix it* tool used in the document linked above:
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9645377

*For Windows 2000*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/270008/


----------

